# Box truck question



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Yesterday I bought a box truck for Nightmare Creations.Does anyone else on here have one?If so do you have photos to post of how you decorated it?Would 
I be better off with a vinyl wrap or paint?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I know Phobos just bought one. Find out what he plans to do with his.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Mazz...I'm in the vinyl wrap business, and we specialize in fleet graphics. From my perspective vinyl is far better than paint. (depends on your budget). Vinyl is much more dynamic (think photoshop) and can easly be changed or removed when you want to sell the truck. I'll try to post a few pic of our work. What size truck did you get?


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

It would be great to see photos of your work.The truck is a 10 footer.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would have to agree with vinyl. Its easier to remove if need be if scratched it can be redone and the best part is any image can be produced


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are a few trucks we have done Mazz


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those are beautiful, beelce! 
Mazz, I can't wait to see what you pick for your truck. I know it is going to be awesome!

BTW, beelce, can you do vinyl for hearses?
Val


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure Val...vinyl decals will stick to most hard smooth surfaces....infact I will be using printed vinyl decals for my MADUSA eyes


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep vinyl is the way to go-when i worked in a sign shop, i did 2 trucks one paint and one vinyl well the guy loved the vinyl, he redid the other truck.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Pyro...I'm always looking for a good experienced decal man...come on down and give me a hand!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

beelce said:


> Hey Pyro...I'm always looking for a good experienced decal man...come on down and give me a hand!


lol- i would love too but my roots are up here-but hey you never know


----------

